# Saint Laurent YSL Cassandra Monogram Clasp Bag



## Miss World

Hi i thought I’d start a thread for this brand new Saint Laurent YSL Cassandra Monogram Clasp Bag. I tried it on in store and I think it looks so classy and chic. It looked great with my casual smart outfit but I think it would also look great dressed up. What are your thoughts on the bag?


----------



## Miss World

Photo from YSL website


----------



## Miss World

Photo of interior compartments of the bag. It’s a very minimalist bag. I think it could fit your phone, cards, slim portable phone charger, keys and a little bit of cosmetics and that’s it.


----------



## Miss World

At the moment it comes in there classic colours; black, dark green and dark red.


----------



## Miss World

A photo from Matches Fashion website of the Cassandra Monogram Clasp Bag.


----------



## Miss World

The bag is 100% calfskin leather which is usually very durable. The bag opens at the Clasp. Photo credit Farfetch.


----------



## Miss World

Dark Green Cassandra Monogram Clasp Bag


----------



## Miss World

Stylish photos of the YSL Cassandra Monogram Clasp bag


----------



## Miss World

Photo of the Black, Dark Green and Dark Red Saint Laurent YSL Cassandra Monogram Clasp Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Mod shot


----------



## lovieluvslux

I look forward to seeing this bag in person.  I love YSL.


----------



## Miss World

lovieluvslux said:


> I look forward to seeing this bag in person.  I love YSL.


It’s really beautiful. I fell in love with the bag the moment I saw it. I wonder if it will be roomy enough for my needs though.


----------



## Miss World

The Saint Laurent YSL Cassandra Monogram Clasp Bag in crocodile embossed leather, so pretty!!!


----------



## Orellia

Love this bag! Hope they make it in silver or black hardware soon.

I've also seen it referred to as "Marceau" and sometimes spelled "Cassandre". Ssense calls the black color way "Marceau" and the 3 other colors "Cassandra".

It also comes in Navy (Ssense):


----------



## Orellia

Nordstrom has a small matelasse version


----------



## Miss World

Orellia said:


> Nordstrom has a small matelasse version


Hi this one is the small envelope bag in tri quilt matelasse leather


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent YSL Cassandra monogram Clasp bag in a magazine.


----------



## Fifilolo

Hi, I just bought this Cassandra clasp bag in the Burgundy but now I'm nervous I made the wrong choice. It was between this and the medium sunset in red gained leather with leather detachable strap. The red grained sunset is a lot more casual but I'm wondering now is it's more versatile than the Burgundy. I'll be moving from London to a hot country next year too so thinking of color versatility.


----------



## Miss World

Fifilolo said:


> Hi, I just bought this Cassandra clasp bag in the Burgundy but now I'm nervous I made the wrong choice. It was between this and the medium sunset in red gained leather with leather detachable strap. The red grained sunset is a lot more casual but I'm wondering now is it's more versatile than the Burgundy. I'll be moving from London to a hot country next year too so thinking of color versatility.


Congratulations on your new bag! Please share photos! Why do you think you made the wrong decision? Medium Sunset and Cassandra Clasp are both classic but very different bags. The Medium sunset is a bigger bag and more bulky.vid imagine it fits more too. Cassandra Clasp is more chic and dressy bag but made for mainly carrying your essentials.


----------



## highend

….another unexpected sale purchase, this Cassandra bag in rouge legion:


Such a beautiful, chic and elegant bag…._that I had initially written off_ due to the smooth calf leather and the fact that it seemed so slim in depth.   This bag appears very shallow online, but I was happy to see that it does fit my essentials as the inside compartments expand a bit to accommodate your items


 (_granted, it would probably fit even more without these interior sections, but SL seems to think they’re doing us a favor by sectioning off the insides of many of their bags_).  I also love the innovative closure.  


The chain can be doubled or worn long for cross-body (as I like to wear it).


_NAP pic_

SL has a way of coming out with just the right amount of variation to keep us wanting more.  Also, the great sales this season allowed me to explore many bags I’d written off at full price.

I totally over-did it this sale season….as so many wonderful bags came my way, mostly at 60% off.  But, if scoring beautiful bags at these prices is wrong….I don’t wanna be right!


----------



## Orellia

highend said:


> ….another unexpected sale purchase, this Cassandra bag in rouge legion:
> View attachment 4313198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That color is gorgeous, what a perfect bag. How comfortable is the chain on your shoulder and crossbody?


----------



## Miss World

highend said:


> ….another unexpected sale purchase, this Cassandra bag in rouge legion:
> View attachment 4313198
> 
> Such a beautiful, chic and elegant bag…._that I had initially written off_ due to the smooth calf leather and the fact that it seemed so slim in depth.   This bag appears very shallow online, but I was happy to see that it does fit my essentials as the inside compartments expand a bit to accommodate your items
> View attachment 4313199
> 
> (_granted, it would probably fit even more without these interior sections, but SL seems to think they’re doing us a favor by sectioning off the insides of many of their bags_).  I also love the innovative closure.
> View attachment 4313200
> 
> The chain can be doubled or worn long for cross-body (as I like to wear it).
> View attachment 4313201
> 
> _NAP pic_
> 
> SL has a way of coming out with just the right amount of variation to keep us wanting more.  Also, the great sales this season allowed me to explore many bags I’d written off at full price.
> 
> I totally over-did it this sale season….as so many wonderful bags came my way, mostly at 60% off.  But, if scoring beautiful bags at these prices is wrong….I don’t wanna be right!


Stunning bag. Congratulations you always have amazing taste! I still love this bag so much!


----------



## highend

Orellia said:


> That color is gorgeous, what a perfect bag. How comfortable is the chain on your shoulder and crossbody?


  Thanks!  So far I've only worn it crossbody over winter coats, so no issues there of course. 

I just tried it on bare skin both ways and it seemed fine.  I'd likely only wear it doubled on the shoulder as the chain is rather long.

If you're familiar with the Kate bags, the chain is not as thick as those.


----------



## MommaDocTx

I just got this bag in black with gold hardware. It’s really beautiful. I was/am debating between this and the Kate. My biggest concern about this bag is the smooth leather as I’m afraid of getting scuff marks on it. What’s the best way to protect it from that?


----------



## Miss World

MommaDocTx said:


> I just got this bag in black with gold hardware. It’s really beautiful. I was/am debating between this and the Kate. My biggest concern about this bag is the smooth leather as I’m afraid of getting scuff marks on it. What’s the best way to protect it from that?


This smooth leather is similar to ‘box calfskin’ used by Celine and Hermes. It may be prone to scratches but you can rub and blend them in with natural oils on fingers or tiny bit of conditioner. Eventually the bag will start to develop a beautiful patina. In black the marks or wear will be less noticeable. Just be careful opening the flap with long or sharp finger nails. Also don’t just chuck the bag down on rough surfaces. You just have to relax and enjoy your bag. I think you made a good choice, the Cassandra bag is so chic!. Please post pics of your beauty


----------



## Miss World

Some mod shots of a YSL sales associate wearing the Cassandra Monogram Bag.


----------



## Miss World

They have a new Saint Laurent YSL Cassandra Wallet on Chain.


----------



## Miss World

There is also a new version of the Cassandra bag. The new style is larger, features a top handle, long strap and Grain De Poudre leather.


----------



## Miss World

I still want the classic YSL Cassandra in Smooth leather. I think it looks so lux in smooth leather.


----------



## Miss World

highend said:


> ….another unexpected sale purchase, this Cassandra bag in rouge legion:
> View attachment 4313198
> 
> Such a beautiful, chic and elegant bag…._that I had initially written off_ due to the smooth calf leather and the fact that it seemed so slim in depth.   This bag appears very shallow online, but I was happy to see that it does fit my essentials as the inside compartments expand a bit to accommodate your items
> View attachment 4313199
> 
> (_granted, it would probably fit even more without these interior sections, but SL seems to think they’re doing us a favor by sectioning off the insides of many of their bags_).  I also love the innovative closure.
> View attachment 4313200
> 
> The chain can be doubled or worn long for cross-body (as I like to wear it).
> View attachment 4313201
> 
> _NAP pic_
> 
> SL has a way of coming out with just the right amount of variation to keep us wanting more.  Also, the great sales this season allowed me to explore many bags I’d written off at full price.
> 
> I totally over-did it this sale season….as so many wonderful bags came my way, mostly at 60% off.  But, if scoring beautiful bags at these prices is wrong….I don’t wanna be right!


Hi highend, have you had any issues with your YSL Cassandra bag? Such as clasp problems, scratches or not being able to close it if overstuffed? Do sunglasses fit in the bag? I’m still strongly considering buying this bag, I think it is so elegant and stylish.


----------



## angeljosephy

Following this thread for updates from @highend if any, as I am considering this bag as well (although likely the top handle version).


----------



## Miss World

angeljosephy said:


> Following this thread for updates from @highend if any, as I am considering this bag as well (although likely the top handle version).


I think the new top handle ones have grained leather so they would be very durable. The look of the Cassandra bags are just beautiful.


----------



## angeljosephy

Miss World said:


> I think the new top handle ones have grained leather so they would be very durable. The look of the Cassandra bags are just beautiful.



@Miss World From the online website I could see only the grained leather versions too, but yesterday I dropped by the shop and saw an amazing smooth leather version in the display. Attaching a slightly blurry photo for reference.


----------



## Miss World

angeljosephy said:


> @Miss World From the online website I could see only the grained leather versions too, but yesterday I dropped by the shop and saw an amazing smooth leather version in the display. Attaching a slightly blurry photo for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4490931


Omg  how beautiful is the top handle in smooth leather now I want it darn it! I imagine it would be prone to scratches as it’s a box leather type bag. I would have to see the bag up close to see whether or not it has a sheen or a protective glaze over it like the smooth Sundet bags which prevent scratches. 

It’s still so beautiful and it probably wouldn’t deter me from buying it.


----------



## angeljosephy

Miss World said:


> Omg  how beautiful is the top handle in smooth leather now I want it darn it! I imagine it would be prone to scratches as it’s a box leather type bag. I would have to see the bag up close to see whether or not it has a sheen or a protective glaze over it like the smooth Sundet bags which prevent scratches.
> 
> It’s still so beautiful and it probably wouldn’t deter me from buying it.



@Miss World This smooth leather top handle one just popped up on farfetch: https://www.farfetch.com/hk/shoppin...a-tphndl-tote-item-14037440.aspx?storeid=9359

Can't see all that clearly but the photos combined with my experience in store suggest that it's the slightly glazed type of leather, same as used on the Uptown. I'm almost certain I'm getting on of these, but to choose between Smooth Black or Pebbled Dark Legion Red... Decisions decisions!!


----------



## Miss World

angeljosephy said:


> @Miss World This smooth leather top handle one just popped up on farfetch: https://www.farfetch.com/hk/shoppin...a-tphndl-tote-item-14037440.aspx?storeid=9359
> 
> Can't see all that clearly but the photos combined with my experience in store suggest that it's the slightly glazed type of leather, same as used on the Uptown. I'm almost certain I'm getting on of these, but to choose between Smooth Black or Pebbled Dark Legion Red... Decisions decisions!!


So pretty! I definitely want smooth leather. Black or maybe even dark green if it exists. Stunning, stunning!


----------



## angeljosephy

@Miss World The black top-handle cassandra in smooth leather is now available on farfetch.com and is absolutely stunning!!






https://www.farfetch.com/hk/shoppin...ndra-tote-bag-item-14037482.aspx?storeid=9359


----------



## foxgal

There is a top handle in grained leather at Ssense for those concerned about the smooth leather scratching. 

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...black-medium-cassandra-top-handle-bag/4067031


----------



## Miss World

angeljosephy said:


> @Miss World The black top-handle cassandra in smooth leather is now available on farfetch.com and is absolutely stunning!!
> 
> View attachment 4523862
> 
> View attachment 4523863
> 
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/hk/shoppin...ndra-tote-bag-item-14037482.aspx?storeid=9359


Omg!  Thank you. Absolutely stunning. I wonder if they’ll have it in the YSL boutiques soon.


----------



## sharonlingys

Hubby just gotten me this limited colour YSL bag for my early birthday. Was told by the staff that this greyish green colour is the one and only in Singapore. So happy to get it!


----------



## Sa26

Both really beautiful the one with the top handle and the one with the chain.


----------



## Ashpera786

I got this bag after going back and forth between  a lot a lot of bags . I got the satchel with grained leather and honestly I am so obsessed . 
It fits more than I imagined . I put my sunglasses with case upwards and it fits . My I phone in large size fits the back slot . Full size wallet , make up , perfume and still I have some more room. 

My biggest worry was opening and closing the clasp and it might break but it’s very sturdy and when I have to go in it frequently I just leave it open and it still looks very chic. So far goes with all my outfits . Quality bag if you’re considering it . If you guys want I can take some photos later !


----------



## angeljosephy

Ashpera786 said:


> I got this bag after going back and forth between  a lot a lot of bags . I got the satchel with grained leather and honestly I am so obsessed .
> It fits more than I imagined . I put my sunglasses with case upwards and it fits . My I phone in large size fits the back slot . Full size wallet , make up , perfume and still I have some more room.
> 
> My biggest worry was opening and closing the clasp and it might break but it’s very sturdy and when I have to go in it frequently I just leave it open and it still looks very chic. So far goes with all my outfits . Quality bag if you’re considering it . If you guys want I can take some photos later !



@Ashpera786 Thank you for sharing your comments regarding the practicality of use. I'd love to see more photos!


----------



## dragonfly1248

If anyone is interested to get the Cassandra top handle in grained leather in black, red or croc-embossed.. Check out Harrod.com its selling for $1709 - $1799 US dollar before tax. I just ordered mine for a total of $1817 (after tax and free shipping) Can’t wait for it to arrived. It should be here 6-10 days. 

https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/search?searchTerm=Ysl+Cassandra+top+handle


----------



## Miss World

Photos of the new YSL Cassandra Wallet on Chain in grained leather. It’s so beautiful and on my Wishlist.


----------



## Ashpera786

I returned mine ( satchel style) it was too annoying to open and close all the time and I need something easier to open and close.also I was pretty sure it was going to break. I just don’t want to deal with warranties and all that. I just need fuss free bag .
 This style is still super nice I think. It’s just not for me. I’m not sure I’m going to revisit saint laurent bags anymore . After having for a short time , I felt like I was tired of the logo. All their bags have giant logos and quilting except sac de jour. it’s either super giant logo or barely noticeable saint laurent writing. I like bags have logos ( don’t get me wrong ) just the right amount. Enough to be recognized but not like I’m advertising billboard for saint laurent . I felt like a fool with my giant logo . Maybe it was in my head . Anyways it just didn’t work for me .


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent YSL Cassandra Chain bag in black smooth leather. It’s perfect for highly formal occasions too!


----------



## Miss World

YSL Cassandra in leopard print


----------



## Miss World

Hailey Baldwin Bieber wearing the YSL Cassandra Top Handle in shiny croc embossed leather. It would be very durable.


----------



## foxgal

Miss World said:


> Hailey Baldwin Bieber wearing the YSL Cassandra Top Handle in shiny croc embossed leather. It would be very durable.



Looks like the mini - ? Super cute yet refined. I noticed the mini in grain de poudre in black, red, and vintage white on the website....LOVE it!


----------



## Miss World

Hailey Baldwin with the Cassandra Top Handle bag in croc embossed black with silver hardware.


----------



## Grande Latte

angeljosephy said:


> @Miss World The black top-handle cassandra in smooth leather is now available on farfetch.com and is absolutely stunning!!
> 
> View attachment 4523862
> 
> View attachment 4523863
> 
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/hk/shoppin...ndra-tote-bag-item-14037482.aspx?storeid=9359



This reminds me of the Hermes Kelly in box leather. Classic. Like it a lot.


----------



## Miss World

Grande Latte said:


> This reminds me of the Hermes Kelly in box leather. Classic. Like it a lot.


Me too! I adore the smooth leather so classic and chic.


----------



## snoopysleepy

Sharing my top handle Cassandra here as well...


----------



## Miss World

snoopysleepy said:


> Sharing my top handle Cassandra here as well...


So beautiful, I love this style so much! That colour is fabulous too.


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Cassandra bag in black


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent Top Handle Cassandra bag in beige canvas with brown leather trim.


----------



## foxgal

snoopysleepy said:


> Sharing my top handle Cassandra here as well...



Gorgeous! What size is yours and how are you liking it so far?


----------



## Miss World

error


----------



## ayshaa

I am in love with the Cassandra top handle mini bag 
Here is some pictures of the Limited Edition ones in Dubai/Middle East







That green python is to die for!


----------



## ayshaa

snoopysleepy said:


> Sharing my top handle Cassandra here as well...



Beautiful! I've been looking for this one! It is all sold out where I am!


----------



## beuteljuice

snoopysleepy said:


> Sharing my top handle Cassandra here as well...


That's gorgeous! Is this vintage white (9266 color code)? It's sold out and I can only get it in soft cream (9207) but I am not sure if that color suits me well...


----------



## cece123

Has anyone had issue with the clasp randomly opening? I have the chain wallet version and I find that the clasp randomly opens. At first I thought maybe I was putting too much in, but even when there is nothing but cards in there, the clasp comes undone at times. 

Am I somehow not closing it properly?


----------



## Ashpera786

I have the same issue . Same reason what makes this bag special is same reason I don’t like it. You have to be extremely careful how you place few items. Works best if you only use it for cards , cash.


----------



## cece123

Ashpera786 said:


> I have the same issue . Same reason what makes this bag special is same reason I don’t like it. You have to be extremely careful how you place few items. Works best if you only use it for cards , cash.



Thank you! Good to know I'm not the only one - I was wondering if I got a faulty clasp or something like that. Definitely irritating but I guess there's not much else I can do but try and be careful!


----------



## bisbeepurse

Hi! Does anyone own the wallet on chain version of the Cassandra? I bought it online from Neiman but it didn't come with tags and authenticity cards. Just wondering if the serial number can be found towards the bottom back of the zipped compartment? It's such a pretty bag and I wanna keep it, but I want to make sure it's the real deal. Really appreciate your insight!


----------



## cece123

bisbeepurse said:


> Hi! Does anyone own the wallet on chain version of the Cassandra? I bought it online from Neiman but it didn't come with tags and authenticity cards. Just wondering if the serial number can be found towards the bottom back of the zipped compartment? It's such a pretty bag and I wanna keep it, but I want to make sure it's the real deal. Really appreciate your insight!
> 
> View attachment 4808161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808165


Hi there! I have the wallet on chain version in white and that’s where my serial number is as well


----------



## bisbeepurse

cece123 said:


> Hi there! I have the wallet on chain version in white and that’s where my serial number is as well


Ahh! That makes me feel better. Thank you! Do you see anything off about my bag? Haha let me know if you spot anything! Otherwise I think I'm going to keep her  $857 is a steal!


----------



## cece123

bisbeepurse said:


> Ahh! That makes me feel better. Thank you! Do you see anything off about my bag? Haha let me know if you spot anything! Otherwise I think I'm going to keep her  $857 is a steal!


I didn't notice anything in the photos, but truthfully I have 0 experience authenticating so definitely take my opinion with a grain of salt haha. If you feel really uneasy about it, I would say look into getting it authenticated, but otherwise $857 is definitely a steal  enjoy the bag - she's a beauty!


----------



## teenytots

Can anyone authentic this? Or what service can I use to authenticate it? The seller is selling at a low low price!


----------



## kiks01

Hi guys! I am considering buying the medium Cassandra on chain. Is the clasp annoying? Do you think it breaks easily?


----------



## Miss World

kiks01 said:


> Hi guys! I am considering buying the medium Cassandra on chain. Is the clasp annoying? Do you think it breaks easily?


Hi the bag is absolutely beautiful, i definitely think you should get it, it's so classic and edgy. The clasp doesn't break easily.


----------



## Miss World

Alex Scott wearing the croc-embossed YSL Cassandra monogram chain bag in the color rouge eros.


----------



## Miss World

Ana De Armas wearing the YSL Mini top handle Cassandra bag with leopard print and black suede.


----------



## Miss World

Hailey Baldwin-Beiber YSL Cassandra top handle bag in shiny croc-embossed leather.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Angela Yeung Wing (aka Angelababy) wearing the shiny croc-embossed YSL Cassandra bag


----------



## Miss World

Kourtney Kardashian with a collection of YSL handbags, including the Red Cassandra bag.


----------



## Miss World

Finally I have added the black YSL Cassandra Monogram Clasp bag to my collection. I went with the smooth leather, as I find it very luxurious. However I am definitely going to be careful to prevent careless scratches.

It fits my phone, portable charger, card holder, travel card, keys, lipstick and still has room for other items like a pair of sunglasses in a flat case on top. However I must be mindful not to overstuff so as not to put too much pressure on the YSL clasp.


----------



## thundercloud

Miss World said:


> Finally I have added the black YSL Cassandra Monogram Clasp bag to my collection. I went with the smooth leather, as I find it very luxurious. However I am definitely going to careful to prevent careless scratches.
> 
> It fits my phone, portable charger, card holder, travel card, keys, lipstick and still has room for other items. However I must be mindful not to overstuff and put pressure on the clasp.
> 
> View attachment 4912517


Beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## Miss World

thundercloud said:


> Beautiful bag! Congrats!


Thank you so much! I really do love it, but too scared to start using it lol.


----------



## Miss World

I also absolutely love the Cassandra bag in the Dark Latte beige colour. So divine.


----------



## dangeroussituation

Any recommendations for protective hardware for the logo?


----------



## Tingeling

snoopysleepy said:


> Sharing my top handle Cassandra here as well...


We are bag-twins  I'm so in love with this bag. The color(vintage white?), the structure, everything. I do think the unpractical lock will bother me in the end lol, but it's so cool i don't mind.


----------



## Andloshet_Vintage

snoopysleepy said:


> Sharing my top handle Cassandra here as well...


Is this the mini or the medium size?  
I'm currently trying to decide between the 2 sizes for myself.


----------



## foxgal

Miss World said:


> Finally I have added the black YSL Cassandra Monogram Clasp bag to my collection. I went with the smooth leather, as I find it very luxurious. However I am definitely going to be careful to prevent careless scratches.
> 
> It fits my phone, portable charger, card holder, travel card, keys, lipstick and still has room for other items like a pair of sunglasses in a flat case on top. However I must be mindful not to overstuff so as not to put too much pressure on the YSL clasp.
> 
> View attachment 4912517



Congratulations @Miss World - she is so beautiful!


----------



## izahg

snoopysleepy said:


> Sharing my top handle Cassandra here as well...


Could you let me know where the serial number is on yours? I just bought one on tradesy “new with tags” but noticed the serial number is not in a tag sewn like my other YSLs. Its my first time buying on tradesy so I’m freaking out. Supposedly I can send my bag to them to have it authenticated but if it’s normal for the cassandra to have it embossed inside the pocket, I’ll like to save myself the hassle of sending it.


----------



## bisbeepurse

I had the same worries when I first got it. The serial number is right behind that pocket with the Saint laurent logo


----------



## izahg

bisbeepurse said:


> I had the same worries when I first got it. The serial number is right behind that pocket with the Saint laurent logo


Yay! Thank you for answering


----------



## MCJ

MommaDocTx said:


> I just got this bag in black with gold hardware. It’s really beautiful. I was/am debating between this and the Kate. My biggest concern about this bag is the smooth leather as I’m afraid of getting scuff marks on it. What’s the best way to protect it from that?


Hi! I love this bag! I am thinking of getting the one with the handle, my concern is the clasp, will it break easily? I’ve terrible experiences trying to get bags clasps fixed, what are your thoughts?


----------



## lucie_bur

Hi, 
I’ ve got cassandra in croco leather. Definitely highly recommend to everyone. Great quality, looks luxury and worth the price.


----------



## NatAthanas

Hi all, I am loving this blog!  I am looking to make my first ever designer purchase after a rubbish last year! I really like the Cassandra medium without the top handle, but I am so torn on the material. The lizard embossed isn't available anymore (which would have been my first choice) but I know I want black with gold toned hardware. 

I want to use this bag for day or evening, and I do take relatively good care of my things but I don't want to have to baby it completely! This is a big purchase for me so I want to be able to use it and I won't have multiple of it down the line. I much prefer the look of the smooth over the poudre, and I've just found it online with 30% off, but do you think it'll just lose shape and scratch too easily?  I particularly like on this bag that the strap comes from the body of the bag and not the flap, but the edges there are where I'm worried the smooth will get ruined. 

You all seem so knowledgeable, so any advice you have would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## XoDena

NatAthanas said:


> Hi all, I am loving this blog!  I am looking to make my first ever designer purchase after a rubbish last year! I really like the Cassandra medium without the top handle, but I am so torn on the material. The lizard embossed isn't available anymore (which would have been my first choice) but I know I want black with gold toned hardware.
> 
> I want to use this bag for day or evening, and I do take relatively good care of my things but I don't want to have to baby it completely! This is a big purchase for me so I want to be able to use it and I won't have multiple of it down the line. I much prefer the look of the smooth over the poudre, and I've just found it online with 30% off, but do you think it'll just lose shape and scratch too easily?  I particularly like on this bag that the strap comes from the body of the bag and not the flap, but the edges there are where I'm worried the smooth will get ruined.
> 
> You all seem so knowledgeable, so any advice you have would be hugely appreciated!


I’m new to YSL myself and from my limited experience I’ve noticed that I have to baby my Cabas medium tote that is in smooth leather. It scratched very easily. My Lou camera bag I’m much more free with because it’s cross body so it sits in front of me and I’m not banging into things if that makes sense


----------



## NatAthanas

XoDena said:


> I’m new to YSL myself and from my limited experience I’ve noticed that I have to baby my Cabas medium tote that is in smooth leather. It scratched very easily. My Lou camera bag I’m much more free with because it’s cross body so it sits in front of me and I’m not banging into things if that makes sense


Absolutely makes sense.  I think I'd carry it as a mix of cross body then on the shoulder for evening.  There used to be a lizard embossed too which was lovely but I can't tell if it was patent (which I wouldn't want) and I can't seem to find it anywhere! 

I wish it came in a coated leather like the Sunset!

Thank you @XoDena


----------



## NatAthanas

highend said:


> ….another unexpected sale purchase, this Cassandra bag in rouge legion:
> View attachment 4313198
> 
> Such a beautiful, chic and elegant bag…._that I had initially written off_ due to the smooth calf leather and the fact that it seemed so slim in depth.   This bag appears very shallow online, but I was happy to see that it does fit my essentials as the inside compartments expand a bit to accommodate your items
> View attachment 4313199
> 
> (_granted, it would probably fit even more without these interior sections, but SL seems to think they’re doing us a favor by sectioning off the insides of many of their bags_).  I also love the innovative closure.
> View attachment 4313200
> 
> The chain can be doubled or worn long for cross-body (as I like to wear it).
> View attachment 4313201
> 
> _NAP pic_
> 
> SL has a way of coming out with just the right amount of variation to keep us wanting more.  Also, the great sales this season allowed me to explore many bags I’d written off at full price.
> 
> I totally over-did it this sale season….as so many wonderful bags came my way, mostly at 60% off.  But, if scoring beautiful bags at these prices is wrong….I don’t wanna be right!


Hi @highend , beautiful choice of bag! Can I ask how long it sits on you as a cross body? I'm 5'5" for reference, and in the photos it looks like it sits on the hip. I'm used to carrying a cross body that sits right across my torso and I'm worried the Cassandra will bounce of my hip/leg and annoy me!


----------



## jessgirlbby

Miss World said:


> Saint Laurent Top Handle Cassandra bag in beige canvas with brown leather trim.



what has the wear and tear been like on the canvas?


----------



## Antigone

Does anyone have the 
CASSANDRE SAINT LAURENT CHAIN WALLET IN CROCODILE EMBOSSED SHINY LEATHER?​
How is the wear and tear? I like the Kate croc-embossed but scared of the tassel!


----------

